# Hatching Updates



## HermanniChris (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been hatching a lot of Hermann's lately so here are a bunch of photos.

Here are a few of the newbies:


























Here are some from the last month:





Here are some from a month ago, over the summer and up to almost a year ago:


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 6, 2008)

beautiful little babies!!! i love em.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow - the are pretty as usual. You have a house full!


----------



## cvalda (Feb 6, 2008)

GORGEOUS! So how many hatchlings do you have right now?

And dude some of those yolks are still pretty big! Wasup with that? Were they early hatchers?


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone

The hatchling in the top left's yolk sac isn't big at all, you're seeing the "other stuff" attached to the baby, the yolk sac is small but you can see the yellowish coloration of it through the "other stuff".

The other hatchling's yolk sac is big. It sat in the egg for a very long time so I began to help it out and then noticed the large yolk sac. It's fine now and eating well.


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Chris, yeah, the fifth pic looks like it was saying "hay leave me alone I can do it myself "
I know the dots mean something but what exactly since there is Red Blue, Green and purple in the pic. and what is the dot actually? Almost looks like a sharpie.


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 6, 2008)

The dots are nail polish and I use different colors so I know which female they came from.


----------



## Coldliz (Feb 6, 2008)

So cute!! I just love the baby pics!

You have so many you'll have to give some away just to make room


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 6, 2008)

Ahhhh Chris I want I want I want I want  Congrats on great looking babies!


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 6, 2008)

Haha thanks

I am starting to run out of room that's for sure....with this darn warm weather I had to bring in one of my spotted turtles today because she woke up and won't go back down....so that's another in-house set up I gotta make tonight...


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, and Chris they are gorgeous as usual. I love the pic you get of them hatching.


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks Robyn.


----------



## PATMAN (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful hatchlings, nice work!


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Patrick!


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2008)

They're all so cute!!


----------



## HermanniChris (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Cheryl!


----------

